# Books on the History of Martial Arts?



## Drose427 (Jan 15, 2014)

To be a little more specific, I'm mostly interested in Tang Soo Do, Karate, Taekwondo. My style is Moo Duk Kwan and my lineage be traced to Shorin-ryu and farther back...I want to learn more about my lineage, where it came from, the history and reasoning, and these styles as a whole! I would also love any recommendations on the history of any other styles or the Martial Arts as a whole, but my main goal for now is to get a deeper understanding of where my style comes from!


----------



## UqaabKamikaze (Oct 5, 2016)

Martial Art of the World: An Encyclopedia by Thomas A. Green.

Sent from my Karbonn A2+ using Tapatalk


----------



## KangTsai (Oct 6, 2016)

Try to find books translates from Korean. They're generally on point in terms of understanding and historical accuracy, although a bit biased.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Oct 6, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Try to find books translates from Korean. They're generally on point in terms of understanding and historical accuracy, although a bit biased.


What books aren't biased, really?


----------



## JR 137 (Oct 6, 2016)

Patrick McCarthy's Bubishi: The Bible of Karate is considered THE authority on karate's history.  There's other versions of the Bubishi, which I assume are just as good or probably updated versions/editions.


----------

